# Football friendly in albufeira?



## cesceo (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi there, I'm enquiring to see if there are any expat local teams in Albufeira who would be willing to have a football 11 a side friendly with a local sunday league side from the UK.

We are a civilised team from the West Midlands who would like to experience a game in great weather conditions for a change! , Our ages vary from 16-26.

We would preferably like to play in June or July, so if anyone is interested in such a friendly, my name is Matt Carter and you can contact me at [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## scamperoo (Oct 27, 2008)

*Albufeira Football*

We run algarvefootballtours.com have a look our web site and if you need more info please email via there

cheers


----------

